# Trump, and the quiet part out-loud



## Nothereed (Dec 4, 2022)

“Do you throw the Presidential Election Results of 2020 OUT and declare the RIGHTFUL WINNER, or do you have a NEW ELECTION? A Massive Fraud of this type and magnitude* allows for the termination of all rules, regulations, and articles, even those found in the Constitution*,” Trump wrote in a post on the social network Truth Social and accused “Big Tech” of working closely with Democrats. “Our great ‘Founders’ did not want, and would not condone, False & Fraudulent Elections!” 

The election wasn't stolen,  The counts weren't rigged or changed, Trump couldn't prove election fraud. Twitter is a private entity, and under current laws they can do what they wish.

And now he said the quiet part outloud 


> for the termination of all rules, regulations, and articles, even those found in the Constitution


Republicans/MAGA, this is your last stop before it enters the deep end. He's calling for the termination of the Constitution outright. This is MAGA.

I said and tried to scream as loud as I could, but I doubt it's going to amount to anything...


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> “Do you throw the Presidential Election Results of 2020 OUT and declare the RIGHTFUL WINNER, or do you have a NEW ELECTION? A Massive Fraud of this type and magnitude* allows for the termination of all rules, regulations, and articles, even those found in the Constitution*,” Trump wrote in a post on the social network Truth Social and accused “Big Tech” of working closely with Democrats. “Our great ‘Founders’ did not want, and would not condone, False & Fraudulent Elections!”
> 
> The election wasn't stolen,  The counts weren't rigged or changed, Trump couldn't prove election fraud. Twitter is a private entity, and under current laws they can do what they wish.
> 
> ...



you are correct , it isnt going to amount to anything, ive begged you to talk to someone and you haven't


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Republicans/MAGA, this is your last stop before it enters the deep end. He's calling for the termination of the Constitution outright. This is MAGA.


I honestly wish i would believe it, but i don't. Trump said, twittered and i presume truth social'ed worse and there are still people following him or leaving the door open to kiss his as. 

They're already in that deep end. You already know it's not going to amount to anything, so you might as well accept it. 

A scaringly large part of the us population just accepts and welcomes fascism. They might not like the word, but that's not exactly an excuse.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 4, 2022)

Trump supporters already stormed the capitol, I think they stopped caring about rule of law a long time ago


----------



## Xzi (Dec 4, 2022)

So when do we officially declare him an enemy combatant and drone strike Mar-a-Lago?  Put some of that taxpayer money to good use already.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I honestly wish i would believe it, but i don't. Trump said, twittered and i presume truth social'ed worse and there are still people following him or leaving the door open to kiss his as.
> 
> They're already in that deep end. You already know it's not going to amount to anything, so you might as well accept it.
> 
> A scaringly large part of the us population just accepts and welcomes fascism. They might not like the word, but that's not exactly an excuse.



thats true, the liberals also dont like it or believe it when you tell them they are buying into it.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022



Xzi said:


> So when do we officially declare him an enemy combatant and drone strike Mar-a-Lago?  Put some of that taxpayer money to good use already.


 why would we do that to someone trying to help the country?


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 4, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> why would we do that to someone trying to help the country?


you sincerely believe that?  holy shit lmfao


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> you sincerely believe that?  holy shit lmfao



you sincerely dont? holy shit lmfao


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 4, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you sincerely dont? holy shit lmfao


he actively looks to abolish the constitution to satisfy his narcissistic sociopathic needs, with concerns only for himself since the dawn of his life.  he's been fed life on a silver spoon without consequence for his actions, and lacks all compassion for all else beyond him.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Dec 4, 2022)

MAGA revealing to be terrorists, out loud.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> he actively looks to abolish the constitution to satisfy his narcissistic sociopathic needs, with concerns only for himself since the dawn of his life.  he's been fed life on a silver spoon without consequence for his actions, and lacks all compassion for all else beyond him.



ahh right, i forgot your team memory holes things when it doesnt agree with their narrative my mistake.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022



Dark_Ansem said:


> MAGA revealing to be terrorists, out loud.



thats a weird way to spell liberals


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 4, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> ahh right, i forgot your team memory holes things when it doesnt agree with their narrative my mistake.


you being too stupid to realize that i'm not registered to any 'team' and am just a casual spectator free of any media influence is adorable.  yet here you are, sucking his cock.  perpetually.  on an internet forum.  where he needs no defense.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> you being too stupid to realize that i'm not registered to any 'team' and am just a casual spectator free of any media influence is adorable.  yet here you are, sucking his cock.  perpetually.  on an internet forum.  where he needs no defense.



is it stupidity or are you just lying?  You know its funny, you, that spider lady, and that reed kid all claim to not pledge allegiance to team kid sniffers, but you sure do like pushing their message. I get your god abandoned you and you are angry, or perhaps you are a former twitter employee with a chip on their shoulder, but lying is unbecoming.


----------



## wartutor (Dec 4, 2022)

Look at it this way as long as he keeps saying stupid shit like this he will never have a shot at running for president again. Of course liberals should want him to run just because any old horse democrats put up against him would win and they may have a hard time beating DeSantis in 2024


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

wartutor said:


> Look at it this way as long as he keeps saying stupid shit like this he will never have a shot at running for president again. Of course liberals should want him to run just because any old horse democrats put up against him would win and they may have a hard time beating DeSantis in 2024



actually, i think its the inverse


----------



## Xzi (Dec 4, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> why would we do that to someone trying to help the country?


If he actually wanted to help the country he'd just walk onto a six-lane highway blindfolded.  Trump has never once in his life taken any action intended to help anybody but himself.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 4, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If he actually wanted to help the country he'd just walk onto a six-lane highway blindfolded.  Trump has never once in his life taken any action intended to help anybody but himself.



do you have a source for that?


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 5, 2022)

weedz killed half of what made this thread great.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 5, 2022)

Stupid weeds. Always getting into places you don't want.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Dec 5, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> thats a weird way to spell liberals


That's because it's not. You're a tad illiterate.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2022)

This is going nowhere.
Locked.


----------

